# Terry Porter Fired



## sheefo13

Just was watching the Hotlist and saw this...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

This is just weird. The regular season has been over for what, 2 months now? Why would this happen out of the blue? 



Weird. I don't know what else to say about it.


----------



## sheefo13

LINK 


Well I think it is a good move... They want McMillan or Sunders. Honestly I think Saunders will be hired because he wants to be close to home (Minnesota), his son goes to the University of Minnesota and really he wants to coach the number one pick... Wants someone better than Garnett to make McHale mad. Seriously, Bogut or Williams will be no where near KG.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Porter fired*
_from jsonline.com:_



> Milwaukee Bucks coach Terry Porter was fired today, barely one month after the team announced he would return to finish out the third guaranteed year on his contract.
> 
> Porter led the Bucks to a 41-41 record in his first season with the team, in 2003-’04, but the club slumped to a 30-52 record during the past season and did not reach the playoffs. The Milwaukee native’s job status was the subject of considerable speculation late in the Bucks season, but general manger Larry Harris announced on May 6 that Porter would return.
> 
> Porter recently attended the Chicago pre-draft camp and was involved in the team’s preparations for the upcoming draft. He had been in the Cousins Center for workouts of the prospective No. 1 picks, Marvin Williams and Andrew Bogut, on Sunday and Monday.
> 
> "We’re basically in the same boat," Harris said during the May 6 news conference. "I told Terry, ‘We’re going to sink or swim together on this.’ He has a lot to prove and so do I.
> 
> "I hired him. I want him to succeed. If he fails, I fail, and I don’t want to see that happen."
> 
> In a news release today, Harris said, "I have concluded after much thought that we need to go in a new direction with respect to the head coaching position. My job is to make our team the very best it can be and that often means making difficult decisions such as this one."


*Link *


----------



## DHarris34Phan

I like Porter, but he definitly wasn't ready to be a head coach. If you all remember, we hired him after only 1 year of being an assistant coach.

I heard that Saunders is very interested......that would be an awesome hire.

Definitly won't miss Porter, but I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## sheefo13

Hopefully he joins the Wolves' staff or else Portland has found their new coach...


----------



## Dissonance

Maybe there was a conflict on who to draft?


----------



## ATLien

AJ Prus said:


> I like Porter, but he *definitly wasn't ready to be a head coach*. If you all remember, we hired him after only 1 year of being an assistant coach.
> 
> I heard that Saunders is very interested......that would be an awesome hire.
> 
> *Definitly won't miss Porter*, but I wish him the best of luck.


Sounds to me like you're sipping on the Kool-Aid. Porter got this team to overachieve as the head coach. This makes sense if they can bring in McMillan or Saunders, but that's no reason to **** talk on Porter. He's a good coach.


----------



## jg

The Bucks players quit on porter last year. He had to be fired.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

TheATLien said:


> Sounds to me like you're sipping on the Kool-Aid. Porter got this team to overachieve as the head coach. This makes sense if they can bring in McMillan or Saunders, but that's no reason to **** talk on Porter. He's a good coach.


Not at all....I said I liked him, he was a good players coach, but this team needs a more experienced coach. I am praying for Flip Saunders.

Porter wasn't ready to be a head coach...I don't think that is disputable.


----------



## DomJamesToTheBasket

Wow, I didn't think the Bucks failure laid on his shoulders. Oh well...


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Del Harris!!! Larry's Father....who's with me!


----------



## B_&_B

I'm glad your Bucks fired him... because he'll be great in Portland!

Somone reported on the Trail Blazer board that ESPN's Ric Bucher reported that the Bucks and Flip have "come to terms" already, but I dont believe it.

I think that Porter really wanted Bogut, and the GM/owner want Williams... which may have lead to the decision to fire him. I've got a good source that says Porter really liked Bogut.


----------



## hirschmanz

beer&basketball, I don't want to doubt your source, but bogut plays a contrasting style to what porter likes (an up-tempo game); williams plays a complementing style.

I would think porter would have wanted williams, and the front office wanted bogut.


----------



## Dissonance

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I'm glad your Bucks fired him... because he'll be great in Portland!
> 
> Somone reported on the Trail Blazer board that ESPN's Ric Bucher reported that the Bucks and Flip have "come to terms" already, but I dont believe it.
> 
> I think that Porter really wanted Bogut, and the GM/owner want Williams... which may have lead to the decision to fire him. I've got a good source that says Porter really liked Bogut.



Bucher said in that same interview that the Bucks have been trying to get Porter quit for a while now. They even fired two assistants to get him to but it didn't work. I wonder if they had #1 pick before they fired those assistants? Then that would help your story for wanting Bogut or Williams.


----------



## HKF

Horrible firing. Porter is an outstanding coach and had the Bucks not been snake bitten by losing TJ and every one else being injured they would have been in the mix for the playoffs. 

Hopefully Porter lands on his feet. Firing him was just stupid.


----------



## spongyfungy

They probably have his replacement because the timing is a bit odd.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

HKF said:


> Horrible firing. Porter is an outstanding coach and had the Bucks not been snake bitten by losing TJ and every one else being injured they would have been in the mix for the playoffs.
> 
> Hopefully Porter lands on his feet. Firing him was just stupid.


I hope Flip Saunders is on his way....

I liked Porter too, but if we can get a more established coach like a Flip Saunders, it isn't a bad firing.

I also hope Porter does well in future endeavors.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah there has to be something up... I think by the end of this week a new coach will be in place, like Flip... It is just too abnormal of a firing to be over just a pick.. I think what B&B said was true, I would think they are already in terms with Flip... Which means the Bucks would be sending their second round pick to Minnesota because that is what McHale wants for Flip....


----------



## HKF

First of all Milwaukee shouldn't give anything for Flip. Last I checked you (meaning McHale) fired him. He didn't resign. I wouldn't give them jack squat.


----------



## mediocre man

HKF said:


> First of all Milwaukee shouldn't give anything for Flip. Last I checked you (meaning McHale) fired him. He didn't resign. I wouldn't give them jack squat.



If I remember correctly when Flip was the flavor of the day in Portland's search it came out that MIlwaukee wouldn't ask anything for him because they wanted his salary off the books.


----------



## hirschmanz

anyone who won't mismanage a game is fine by me.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo

maybe the timing suggests Carlesimo? Tomorrow, they could call him up and offer it all to him. If they are taking Bogut, the man helping build Duncangrad would be a pretty good fit. Plus I don't think anyone would choke him.


----------



## rocketeer

jg said:


> The Bucks players quit on porter last year. He had to be fired.


the bucks players weren't as good last year as they were the year before. they lost tj ford. they lost damon jones. firing porter was a dumb move, but i still think they make the playoffs with bogut and a healthy ford.


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore

Why do people assume they have a replacement? Harris said he did not? Now he is a liar but that is what he said.


----------



## Lynx

I thought Porter was doing a good job with what he had to work with in Brew town. That NY assistant gig would be nice, but hopefully he gets the Portland vacancy and maybe bring some stability to the Blazers.


----------



## B_&_B

hirschmanz said:


> beer&basketball, I don't want to doubt your source, but bogut plays a contrasting style to what porter likes (an up-tempo game); williams plays a complementing style.
> 
> I would think porter would have wanted williams, and the front office wanted bogut.


My source is friends with Porter, and talked to him about a week ago. Porter said he wanted Bogut. I'm not saying thats the reason why he got fired, just a possibility.


----------



## hirschmanz

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> My source is friends with Porter, and talked to him about a week ago. Porter said he wanted Bogut. I'm not saying thats the reason why he got fired, just a possibility.


sorry to doubt you.

It just made sense in my head for porter to want williams, but either way, fighting over a draft pick is no way to decide a head coach.


----------



## kamego

Porter wouldn't have been fired over a draft pick. As a coach he doesn't have the choice to make that call. I am sure he was fired because they have something going on behind the sceens. The new coach is probally already signed and they are just waiting on it.


----------



## NicoletBaller

In my opinion, the Bucks messed up. C'mon now they went after a coach who has no REAL experience at all. Flip Saunders... He has been with KG (a superstar) all along coaching the Timberwolves. At one point he had the best record in the NBA and could'nt get to the Finals. The T'Wolves have only been past the first round of the playoffs once with him. They want to hire someone who's been fired from his job! The Bucks just didn't give Terry a chance. Tell me what you think?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

NicoletBaller said:


> They want to hire someone who's been fired from his job! The Bucks just didn't give Terry a chance. Tell me what you think?


Research Flip Saunders coaching career, and Terry Porters....Flip has been coaching for almost 20 years now, and Porter just got done with his 3rd.....


----------



## NicoletBaller

> Research Flip Saunders coaching career, and Terry Porters....Flip has been coaching for almost 20 years now, and Porter just got done with his 3rd.....


I understand what you're saying, but 20 years is a long time. A very long time without any championships. He had a superstar by his side all along, and could'nt do anything with him. That might tell you what he'll be able to do with this number one pick...


----------



## Ayt

NicoletBaller said:


> I understand what you're saying, but 20 years is a long time. A very long time without any championships. He had a superstar by his side all along, and could'nt do anything with him. That might tell you what he'll be able to do with this number one pick...


Flip was very successful in Minnesota but he lost the team when the two crackheads finally gave out on him in their second year. He is a clear upgrade over Porter.

Another candidate I would like to throw out there is Eric Musselman. I thought he did a fantastic job in GS and he now works as an assistant in Memphis. He deserves another shot at coaching and I really believe he would be an excellent choice for the Bucks. He also has an extensive coaching history.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Ayt said:


> Another candidate I would like to throw out there is Eric Musselman. I thought he did a fantastic job in GS and he now works as an assistant in Memphis. He deserves another shot at coaching and I really believe he would be an excellent choice for the Bucks. He also has an extensive coaching history.


Musselman is a very viable option...I wouldn't be surprised if it was him....


----------

